# yellowing/ dying leaves



## load3dic3 (Mar 16, 2011)

can i just cut all my yellowing of dying leaves off?? or will that hurt it even more?


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

I wait till they fall of with just a gentle tug.  I dont take any leaves off that I have to pull or snap off.  

How far into flowering are you?


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 16, 2011)

uhm, yea im not in flowering its vegging and sorry i forgot to say my nute burned/ or yeallowing leaves.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

There is a huge difference between yellowing leaves and nute burn.  Do you know which it is?  Nute burn usually looks brownish and the leaves curl up, dry out, and are brittle to the touch.  Yellowing leaves prob means not enough nutes.  

Is it on the top or bottom of your plants?


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 16, 2011)

yea its nute burn, also i believe it mite also have cal/ mag def. and it started from the bottom and it worked its way up.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Mag will start at the bottom and work its way up.  Is there yellowing in between dark green veins on the leaves?  

If its nute burn then you need to flush your soil with plain water and hit it with some CalMag.  What are you feeding it for nutes?


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 16, 2011)

yes there is yellowing in between the veins, and i have fox farms nutes


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

So you burned them with Grow Big or are you using all three Fox Farms?


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 16, 2011)

im just using grow big, and big bloom


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

I usually start at a quarter of the recommended dose and then increase it with every feeding.


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 16, 2011)

ok thanks man, but for my leaves that are really burnt, can i cut them off?


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

If they are burnt up and useless then I would take them off.  

Im laughing to myself because in another thread I just told somebody to never cut leaves off of their plant and here I am two minutes later telling you to cut them off.  Im such a hypocrite but I guess there are exceptions.


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol, alright man thanks again


----------

